# JC Higgins



## williamlee111 (Sep 20, 2014)

To All
I  renewed all of the bearings and left her "as bought" at a swap meet to ride during the winter for therapy after surgery.  I was going to restore, but she had so many different coats of paint, I didn't know where to start.  She rides like new, but looks bad.  I save my middleweight Schwinn for Summer.  Doc says "Exercise" so I ride.
Bill


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 17, 2014)

That's a 1956, the year they imported cruisers due to a US factory strike. The chain guard is from a 60s Huffy.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 19, 2014)

Forgot about the '56 imports. You nailed it pretty good, Adam!


----------



## williamlee111 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 16, 2019)

williamlee111 said:


> Thanks guys!!



Welcome back! Since then, I found out there wasn't a strike, but main supplier Murray was building a new factory. And they had a few of these imports available into the mid '60s.


----------

